# Kitchen Cabinets... Do you have a showroom???



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I posted another thread about Kitchen Cabinet software, where the entire manufacturers catalog was built in and the kitchen was designed using brand name cabinets with part numbers, making it easy to order the cabinets after the design was complete.

Next, question. How do I order the cabinets if I'm not a dealer? I could go to a dealer, but would pay more than wholesale prices, right?

I talked with KraftMade cabinets and they said, in order to be a dealer for them I would need a full-time showroom, and I'm assuming that would be the case for Thomasville or most other brand name manufacturers. 

So... How many of you have a full-time showroom, and is it worth the time and expense?

If I don't buy direct from the manufacturer, whats the next best alternative?

Thanks,
Brian


----------



## Bob Kovacs (May 4, 2005)

fathersonfab said:


> If I don't buy direct from the manufacturer, whats the next best alternative?


Yeah, you're not likely to be able to buy direct from Kraftmaid or others unless you're pretty big. In most areas, there are distributors that Kraftmaid sells to, who you can buy from as a contractor- those would be your best bet. I'd call Kraftmaid and find out who the distributor in your area is.

I hate to say it, but on some lines, you actually may get a better price from Home Depot than from the distributors. As long as you prepare the material list (which you'd have to do for the distributor anyway), and check the order before it's processed in their computer system, you should be OK. Most of the problems with HD kitchens are due to the bungling of the layout by their "designers".

Bob


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

Bob Kovacs said:


> I hate to say it, but on some lines, you actually may get a better price from Home Depot than from the distributors.
> Bob


I do know that Home Depot EXPO will offer contractors a 10% discount on cabinets. I don't know about regular Home Depot stores... 

So am I to assume that most remodeling contractors are NOT dealers and do not have a show room? I was thinking that cabinet dealers only SELL cabinets and do not install them.


----------



## copusbuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Are there any mid or smaller size cabinet companies you can deal with. I usually have my guys build the cabinets and we buy the doors.
When I need cabinets I go here http://www.terrymfgco.com/ They are very affordable and they want my business unlike the super giants.

Surely you have some one similiar??


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Could you explain exactly what you want to do? Do you want to be a kitchen installer, a kitchen designer, a kitchen showroom, all 3?

There are lines out there that cater to the little guys, there are literally a 1000 cabinet lines out there. If you sniff around enough you will figure out which ones will deal with a little guy.

The other choice is to sniff around and find a designer/showroom that will work with you as a contractor and give you a break. I have always found there are show rooms that love to do this, you use their designer to design the kitchen and buy through them, they give you a break on the price.

And don't forget nobody says what you have to charge for your cabinets. You can charge 100% over retail if you can get away with it. You don't necessarily have to be on par with somebody else or be below them.


----------



## fathersonfab (Apr 27, 2007)

I want to do design/build semi-custom kitchens. 

I'll develop the design with the client (for a design fee) then act as the contractor and build their kitchen from demo to punch-list.

I don't want a showroom, I was just curious how many people had them.


----------

